# superpeptides legit



## junjun08 (Sep 1, 2013)

My old melanotan2 suppliers have all disappeared and i'm trying superpeptides.com out. Does anyone know if they are legit?


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 1, 2013)

http://www.blueskypeptide.com/catalog-peptides/melanotan-ii-10-mg.html


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 1, 2013)

^^this
Can't best quality mt2


----------

